# Pet Owners?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm considering launching a pet lovers community. Thoughts?  Would be a separate site from MT.  I'll need a mod team for it to help me build it.


----------



## granfire (Jul 3, 2012)

Gawd....you want to mess with those loonies?
I mean, don't get me wrong, I am a member of a bird forum and a horse forum, but I lucked out massively and both are relatively sane. But I am very aware of the other horse sites and that the bird forum is borderline at times. 

(and I got gang jumped on a dog forum a million years ago, on a different planet, when AOL was what you had to have to be online...) 

(and I am considering to throw my hat in the ring for a mod job...while I am remembering that I am already not modding the forum I have been a mod for the last 6 years...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2012)

I launched MT when everyone said it wouldn't last because there were other sites out there.  Most are gone.
I launched KT when -everyone- either went to KN, MT, or a dozen others. Was also told 'not needed, wont last'.  It did, they didn't.
FMAT's coasting, but still out performing most other FMA sites I can find.

The modeling sites dead, and my scifi boards toast.

So I figure I got a 60% chance of success.  I like the odds. And I'm insane.


----------



## granfire (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, you might just meet your match in the pet owning crowd!

With a little luck (and good modding) you get the good people, not the pet parents and PETA minions....

hey, why not! 

(but yeah, you are CRAZY!!!)

:supcool:


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like to support anything you do concerning pets, in any way I can.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 3, 2012)

I have NO idea of what the competition is like, but do know that the pet industry has so far not only been recession proof but has grown. People will skip on going out for dinner, buying a new car but will not skip on providing organic natural lamb kernels for their four legged children and would assume that that is true for the feathered and finned.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm doing the competition research now.  Found a couple mega-sites (1M+ posts) and a lot of smaller ones.  Age of site doesn't seem to matter. Need to look deeper.

My thinking is run it similar to MT, smaller ruleset. 
Monitize it similarly (paid banners, google ads and premium memberships)

Structure, is variable right now.  I've got 3 cats and a Bearded Dragon.  Both are 'hot' groups. Dogs are -huge-.  (I've been part timing in a pet store the last few weeks....it's been educational  )


----------



## Carol (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know.   I think it would be fun to have a place other than Facebook to post pictures of my cat, or gush over other peoples pets.   However, not at the cost of reading news stories of animals being hurt or lost....or the oft-circulating graphics of animal cruelty.  That sort of stuff really pains me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2012)

Which would be something the founding members could decide how to handle.  I've got 'an idea', but it takes active members to make it a reality, and some of the 'allowable' stuff is up for discussion to help set the tone.


----------



## Carol (Jul 3, 2012)

That sounds good.  I'd personally be fine with the sensitive stuff in an area thats opt-in or opt-out.  I could yammer on with plenty of stories about how Franklin sleeps on my pillow


----------



## granfire (Jul 4, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm doing the competition research now.  Found a couple mega-sites (1M+ posts) and a lot of smaller ones.  Age of site doesn't seem to matter. Need to look deeper.
> 
> My thinking is run it similar to MT, smaller ruleset.
> Monitize it similarly (paid banners, google ads and premium memberships)
> ...



Dogs
cats
Birds
reptiles
Horses
other farmyard animals

I think that covers pretty much everything.

I keep forgetting that red eared slider that is suffering benign neglect in my front yard right now...
The cats own me, the birds...oh well....I could do better with them as well.
I got lucky this week....there was a couple at walmart with pups twice as I left...I think the third time I would have broken down and gotten one...Since need one like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2012)

went to the spca center at a mall the other day, saw 2 stupids I wanted to bring home. 1 had thumbs and was so Zen.


----------



## granfire (Jul 4, 2012)

2  stupids?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 4, 2012)

Just do yourself a favor and pre-ban Elder.  Jeff likes to talk about how tasty dogs and cats are...oh my...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2012)

granfire said:


> 2  stupids?



cats


----------



## granfire (Jul 4, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> cats



:lfao:

I want one with a thumb! I had the chance of getting one...but it was already older and I had the birds....I chose the kittens instead.


----------

